# Lahore High Court restrains UHS from acting on merit list



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Lahore - A division bench of Lahore High Court on Thursday restrained University of Health Sciences (UHS) from implementing the First Combined Merit List prepared by it for admission to the medical colleges in Punjab.
The bench comprising Justice Ch. Shahid Saeed and Justice Malik Shahzad Ahmad Khan adjourned further hearing till Monday, 31 October. The court was hearing a petition filed by eight students including Muhammad Zubair and other girl students through their counsel Muhammad Azhar Siddique challenging the entry test policy for medical colleges that denied admission to them despite their excellent marks and positions in FSc examination.
During proceeding on Thursday, UHS counsel Arsalan Husan Syed said UHS did not have any personal benefit in preparing the combined merit list it was prepared under instructions from the PMDC which was empowered for such decisions by 18th Amendment. He said the admission policy had been made by PMDC not by UHS. He said the admission process was transparent and that was why only 10 of the 33,000 students who appeared in the entry test had approached the court. The court said even if one person had grievances against the system, they had the right to approach the court. 
UHS? counsel said the students should have approached the court before the result, to which the counsel for the students said the FSc result was announced on September 11 while the entry test was conducted on September 13 which did not leave enough time for the students to file the case, adding that the UHS had issued the list even when the case was pending in the court. 
The petitioners said 50 percent weightage was being given to the entry test (MCAT) while the FSc marks had been ignored. The petitioners also alleged that there was no check and balance for MCAT being conducted by the PMDC.


LHC restrains UHS from acting on merit list | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

So what're they gonna do now?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

well i think 50% wtg for MCAT is wrong and 10% for matric or equivalent is totally wrong,its like rejecting almost 11 years of studies.in my opinion they should allocate 30% to matric,40% for fsc and rest 30% to MCATS.but off course no body is going to listen to us.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Are they going to withhold the result now untill all this solved? The private colleges wont put up their lists until the public one comes out! How much more time do these idiots want us to waste?


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

are these people insane??
uhs announced about the change in weightage about a year back and now is the time that these 10 people remembered that its unfair!!
why cant people take it a bit easily if they dont score well!!
i want college to start now!!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Exactly! We have wasted months giving tests in God knows how many colleges. Let them start already..sick of sitting at home.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Exactly! We have wasted months giving tests in God knows how many colleges. Let them start already..sick of sitting at home.


has anybody here applied for private med colleges and how many of you have been called and wats ur agregates ?


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I've made it to Shifa, based on the list of achievements that they've posted. Haven't received a formal invitation yet. 
If these students would have filed a case a few months earlier, their arguments would have been valid. Now it just seems like they're complaining not because they think the system is wrong, but because the system wronged *them*. 
What a mess. I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> I think I've made it to Shifa, based on the list of achievements that they've posted. Haven't received a formal invitation yet.
> If these students would have filed a case a few months earlier, their arguments would have been valid. Now it just seems like they're complaining not because they think the system is wrong, but because the system wronged *them*.
> What a mess. I'm sick of waiting.


i saw my name in final merit list of shalamar medical college #laugh #yes :happy: #cool


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i saw my name in final merit list of shalamar medical college #laugh #yes :happy: #cool


Congrats! #laugh


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> Congrats! #laugh


ty bro #laugh


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> ty bro #laugh


I'm female #rofl


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> I'm female #rofl


m really messed up due tu nicks here #frown


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> m really messed up due tu nicks here #frown


Haha, that's okay. Everyone is.

Does anyone have *any *idea as to when the lists will be published? Any specific date?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> Haha, that's okay. Everyone is.
> 
> Does anyone have *any *idea as to when the lists will be published? Any specific date?


LHC decision will be out in 2-3 days..

uhs will hopefully upload lists by the end of this week.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

anas90 said:


> LHC decision will be out in 2-3 days..
> 
> uhs will hopefully upload lists by the end of this week.


Thanks  I hope you're right.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

junaid444 said:


> has anybody here applied for private med colleges and how many of you have been called and wats ur agregates ?


i got into bds in lmdc and i have paid the fees too!!
i want classes to begin!!i am so sick of staying at home!!!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i got into bds in lmdc and i have paid the fees too!!
> i want classes to begin!!i am so sick of staying at home!!!


hahahahah so right .... i got call from shalamar too and dont know when other collges will publish their lists .... i am thinking of submitting dues #frown


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive heard that they are rechecking the FSc papers so the uhs wont put up their lists for a few weeks.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Ive heard that they are rechecking the FSc papers so the uhs wont put up their lists for a few weeks.


A few weeks?! Besides, didn't the FSc issue have to do with the first year students only?
And what if we're selected for private colleges and they're asking us to respond soon?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats what all the private colleges are doing now. Putting up thier lists and demanding fee.So even those people who can go to public colleges are forced to give money there because the uhs list isnt up. All the private colleges are making money this way.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> A few weeks?! Besides, didn't the FSc issue have to do with the first year students only?
> And what if we're selected for private colleges and they're asking us to respond soon?


@picosecond yeah rite #sad #sad #frown #frown


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> @picosecond yeah rite #sad #sad #frown #frown


And I thought life couldn't get any messier #frown


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> And I thought life couldn't get any messier #frown


so what you gonna do #baffled


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> so what you gonna do #baffled


I have about 2 days to decide. I'd probably forego Shifa. Not sure, though.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> I have about 2 days to decide. I'd probably forego Shifa. Not sure, though.


i have just three days #sad #sad


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i have just three days #sad #sad


Do you think you'll make it to a govt. college? #confused


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> Do you think you'll make it to a govt. college? #confused


#rofl


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

So that's a no?  I'd say you go for the private then. Still have three days!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> So that's a no?  I'd say you go for the private then. Still have three days!


my addmission is confirmed in shalamar .... my agregate is 79.44 and wat about urs ?#happy #happy


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> my addmission is confirmed in shalamar .... my agregate is 79.44 and wat about urs ?#happy #happy


Mine is 87.3. #baffled


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> Mine is 87.3. #baffled


 #shocked #shocked 
#shocked #shocked #shocked #shocked #shocked #shocked then wat are you doing here #shocked


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

Picoseconds said:


> I have about 2 days to decide. I'd probably forego Shifa. Not sure, though.


then why are you applying for privates #shocked #shocked #shocked


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

To be on the safe side #nerd 
I want to get into KE. But the merit skyrocketed this year. So I'm just weighing my options. I'm probably not going to a private. I might wait for UHS to release those lists #frown


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

junaid444 said:


> hahahahah so right .... i got call from shalamar too and dont know when other collges will publish their lists .... i am thinking of submitting dues #frown


check out cmh's merit list
you might have made it there.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

axa19 said:


> check out cmh's merit list
> you might have made it there.


i have not made it to cmh #sad #sad mbbs merit was a point higher than mine and my name is not mentioned in bds ... dn kniow y #angry


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

its only the first list. A lot of people drop out so you still have a chance.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

junaid444 said:


> i have not made it to cmh #sad #sad mbbs merit was a point higher than mine and my name is not mentioned in bds ... dn kniow y #angry


i have the same question!!
my cmh aggregate is 73.49 and the merit closes at 69. something...and i want to go for bds now!!


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

Question: If one gets into Army Medical College(NUST), then should he still wait for UHS?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i have the same question!!
> my cmh aggregate is 73.49 and the merit closes at 69. something...and i want to go for bds now!!


if you take my opinion .... mbbs is faaaaaar better than bds .... thus if u r willing to pay such a huge amount to become docter ...then do mbbs :happy:


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

M AzeeM K said:


> Question: If one gets into Army Medical College(NUST), then should he still wait for UHS?


naa:happy:


----------

